
IPhone Push Notifications for any IMAP account - talison
https://msgpush.com/
======
modoc
The privacy concerns here are obvious... Neat service otherwise, but I don't
trust too many people with my e-mail.

~~~
RK
People seem to be very loose with their account info these days when it comes
to convenience.

You'd never give your password to someone if they asked you in person, but if
it's a website, that's a whole different scenario.

~~~
patio11
You wouldn't. I wouldn't. We are not most people.

Many people will give their password to anyone who asks, and most will give
their password to someone who offers them a candy bar.

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/3639679.stm>

------
whalesalad
An open source self-hosted implementation of this would be terrific :) I too
would not trust this service, it seems pretty fly-by-night.

~~~
modoc
Yeah, I'd love to be able to add real push notifications to postfix.

~~~
strlen
I think you meant something like dovecot, instead. Postfix is an MTA, not an
imap daemon. I'd _very much_ like to see a dovecot extension to do push.

~~~
modoc
Yes sorry:( Up too late on a deployment. Dovecot is great.

------
jsz0
Has it been entirely proven that the iPhone only checks IMAP accounts on a 15
minute interval? I've never stop watched it but I feel like it's much shorter.
I've seem some speculation that it depends on wifi vs. 3G connectivity. It
seems to me that messages show up in my desktop client (IMAP-IDLE aware) only
a few minutes before they hit my iPhone. My gut feeling is the iPhone is
probably 3 or 4 minutes behind my desktop client (IMAP-IDLE aware) Has anyone
been able to confirm or deny the 15 minute interval or is it just my
imagination and poor sense of time?

(I do have a separate MobileMe e-mail account account as well. Perhaps it
changes the IMAP intervals system wide?)

------
steadicat
Doesn't work if you're also using Google Sync. The iPhone will only let you
add one "Exchange" account.

We just have to wait till Google implements push for Gmail.

~~~
Skeuomorph
Far as I can tell, this isn't an exchange account, just an unread email badge.

I say far as I can tell, because during the registration, when I saw they were
asking for password instead of using SSO, I abandoned.

------
bharris
If you choose to disregard the privacy issue, don't get too attached. Their
privacy policy states that they plan to charge for the service once it's out
of beta:

 _"Information collected may include: contact information such as your name,
phone/cell numbers (during the course of technical support incidences), e-mail
address(es), e-mail password(s) (to monitor your mail account for new
messages), an identifying question for security check purposes, billing
information (if you choose to join our service post Beta) and information
related to those of our service(s) in which you have expressed an interest."_

------
zain
I really wish they had _any_ information about the technical details behind
this. Do they mirror your email on their exchange server or something?

~~~
nudded
They don't mirror your mail, you receive a pushed mail on the msgpush account
telling you new mail has arrived. You still have to read it on your regular
account

~~~
nailer
What protocol do they use on the msgpush account? Push IMAP? Something else
the iPhone supports?

~~~
Skeuomorph
Yes, "something else" the iPhone supports in OS 3.0, which is "push
notifications".

These is a background notification service any iPhone app can use that can
show a text message on the screen and update a counter (aka "badge") on the
icon of an app that isn't running.

Push notification in iPhone OS 3.x is not to be confused with Exchange or
ActiveSync so-called Push email.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Is there a jailbreak way to modify the settings so it checks it faster than
every 15 minutes?

~~~
nailer
I don't understand - isn't this push? Shouldn't you be notified immediately,
rather than pulling every 15 minutes?

------
yan
This service/app will fall apart as soon as Apple adds this feature.

~~~
Skeuomorph
Apple would prefer for you to use Mobile Me.

